# MySQL Datenbanken bei ISPConfig 3



## Falcon37 (1. Juni 2009)

Wo befinden sich die MySQL Datenbanken von ISPConfig 3? Also nicht die die ISPConfig 3 verwendet, sondern die die User anlegen können. Thx.


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

Die liegen wie alle mysql DB's in /var/lib/mysql/


----------



## Falcon37 (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm, da habe ich aber nachgekukt und der Ordner war leer 
edit: ah mein fehler winscp hat die dateien nicht angezeigt


----------

